# Anyone Playing A Mesa Mark l Reissue?



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

If you are I'd love to hear your thoughts.
I'd love to try one,but have never come across one to test out.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't know how the RIs compare, but I owned & played an original Boogie mk 1 for years. Big & loud sounding, way too much bass (if you wanted it), and it could hang with my bandmate's Marhall (JCM900?) & 4x12. The reverb was really good. Nice clean sounds, especially when you could open it up a little. Like a Fender, but a big block version, and more EQ options in terms of midrange focus and low end—_definitely_ not as scooped and thin on top as they (Fenders) can be. I have no interest in gainer sounds, so I can't comment on its ability to do that. IDK, wish I never sold it, especially since I got it for so cheap. I think I might appreciate it more these days/know how to get more out of it.


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

ga20t said:


> I don't know how the RIs compare, but I owned & played an original Boogie mk 1 for years


Oh yeah !
That's very nice .
I like the wood/ wicker.
I wonder if it weighs more than a Tolex version.
I'm not a big gain player.
I like cleans with edge of breakup.
I think the difference between the original and RI is that the RI has a loop and it can run 6v6s in the 60 watt tweed mode.
Are you able to dial in Ch 1 and CH 2 to get a bit of gain on the clean channel?
Did the amp run quietly with no hiss?
It's also good to know the reverb is nice.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

Lef T said:


> Oh yeah !
> That's very nice .
> I like the wood/ wicker.
> I wonder if it weighs more than a Tolex version.
> ...


This one also had a master *edit: _presence_ (& slave and reverb controls on the back). The gain wasn't for me at lower volumes, but turned up it would produce that _Samba Pa Ti _type thing (I know these were a bit later), and what reminded me of the Knopfler _Brothers in Arms sound—_warm, fat, tubey_._ I don't actually recall the differences between the inputs.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

My Mk. 1 is a 1x15 combo in black Tolex, so I suppose it would sound different from the 1x12. Mine is 60/100W switchable and has the EQ and reverb, but no Presence or Slave out. 

The original was designed with the Sylvania 6L6GC (STR 415) tubes in mind. A pair of those NOS STR-415 tubes goes for at least US100 these days, if you can find them. I wonder if they had slightly altered the RI's circuits to accommodate the power tubes currently available. They just might have, as the OP mentioned that the RI can run a pair of 6V6 in Tweed mode. While it is true that the original ones did not have the effects loops, it can be modded. When I visited the Mesa factory less than 10 years ago, they confirmed that they could and would do the mod.

Regarding the Input 1 and Input 2 jacks: with the guitar plugged into the Input 1 jack, both Volume 1 and Volume 2 will work. With the guitar plugged to the Input 2 jack, only Volume 2 would work. i.e. Input 1 gives the extra volume (gain) control on the pre-amp section for that good ol' Boogie tone. Input 2 is essentially similar to a Class AB dual 6L6 type Fender Blackface amp tone.

I bought the amp used and the original reverb tank was missing. I had an Accutronics tank kicking around, so I put it in. It works, but I am not sure if it sounds like the original. It does not sound as good as the reverb on most blackface Fender that I have owned or tried, but then, Fender reverb is hard to beat.

No problem with hissing on mine.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

I had a Mark V head with the Mark I mode on channel 2. My favourite setting by far. Don’t know how it compares with the reissue or original but I found it creamy, dark and a joy to play. It handled both rhythm and lead duties extremely well. I have been on the lookout for a reissue and this thread is very interesting to me


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I had one a couple of year ago. No Eq. Got it from @Paulonbass 
Was LOUD and had A LOT of bass!

I can’t say it wasn’t a good amp but the thing was to difficult to set for me. I sold to @Business


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I've had a couple of both, original and reissue. Honestly i prefer the reissue. Smoother to my ear.
If clean with a bit of hair on it is what you are after....then that is an easy dial in with this amp. rich lush tone. As previously stated..... a very nice reverb.
totally useable at low volumes if you need. Again a personal preference but I much prefer the upgrade EV speaker it could be got with to the (Celestion?) Black shadow.
BTW....the Mk 1 (original and reissue ) is a one channel amp. Channel switching came later.

These RI's are also readily available and can be got for a very reasonable price considering what they are


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

faracaster said:


> If clean with a bit of hair on it is what you are after....then that is an easy dial in with this amp. rich lush tone.


That's exactly what I want.
I think the RI comes in at 55 lbs. with the C90.
Drop in a Neo and you'd be sitting around 46 lbs.
A little easier to lug around.
How is the loop on the RI?
Did the amp run quietly ?


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Lef T said:


> That's exactly what I want.
> I think the RI comes in at 55 lbs. with the C90.
> Drop in a Neo and you'd be sitting around 46 lbs.
> A little easier to lug around.
> ...


VERY quiet 
never used the loop


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

faracaster said:


> VERY quiet
> never used the loop


I've got to try one of these.
Thanks for the input.
Did you ever run 6v6s in the Reissue?
Not sure what years the RI was produced.
I wonder if an older one might need some cap replacements.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

An SOB might work for you, too, if you happen to see one oot and aboot.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Ti-Ron said:


> I had one a couple of year ago. No Eq. Got it from @Paulonbass
> Was LOUD and had A LOT of bass!
> 
> I can’t say it wasn’t a good amp but the thing was to difficult to set for me. I sold to @Business


Indeed, that was a trade 

I now own a later Reissue head and an original 1977 combo

The options on the original were:
- Pull Bright Knob (on later models)
- Pull Gain Knob (on later models)
- 60W or 100W
- Reverb 
- 5-Band Graphiq EQ
- Effects Loop (stock?)

Mine has both Push/Pull Knobs, 60W, 5-Band EQ, Effects Loop and no Reverb

The Reissue features:
- 100 W w/ Half Power Switch
- Reverb
- Effects Loop 

The Reissue has more gain than the original when the push/pull knob is not engaged on the latter, but a bit less when said knob is pulled

The amp is as much of a 2-channel amp as a Dumble is
They're both based on the cascading gain design, where you can control the input/gain/volume of both stages 
The Dumble has the advantage of having a "Ratio" knob to equalize channel volumes 
You can switch "channels" on a Mark 1 by plugging a footswitch in the "low" input and your guitar in the "high" input


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

Business said:


> I now own a later Reissue head and an original 1977 combo


Thanks for the input.
Did you ever run 6v6s in the RI?
How good is the loop on the RI?


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

High/Deaf said:


> An SOB might work for you, too, if you happen to see one oot and aboot.


I hear you and looked at them,but my heart is saying Mark l RI.
The RI also has reverb.
The Mark RI is 55 lbs.,but if I dropped a Neo in it,I'd be at 46 lbs.
I'll tell you what.
I challenge you to a race.
You and your LSS at 59 lbs.(yeah,I'm that guy who shouldn't have told you what it weighs) and me and a Mark V RI at 46 lbs.
A quarter mile and whoever drops first forfeits his amp to the winner.
I'm 65, so you may have a good chance at being the winner.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Lef T said:


> Thanks for the input.
> Did you ever run 6v6s in the RI?
> How good is the loop on the RI?


I never did unfortunately, neither did I try EL34s
Can't say I've used the loop much either 
Mesa loops usually aren't spectacular, but do the job well 
Add a Dumbleator style buffered loop and I reckon you can make any loop sound spectacular


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

Business said:


> Mesa loops usually aren't spectacular, but do the job well
> Add a Dumbleator style buffered loop and I reckon you can make any loop sound spectacular


Thanks for the input.
A so so loop wouldn't be a deal breaker for me.
I'm not a high gain player,so could run my delay into the front.
Does your RI head have reverb.
I haven't seen any heads like yours.
I think they're rarer than the combo.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I did change to 6V6's in my second reissue and I loved it.
One of original Mk 1's I had was pre-pull boost, pull bright. Very early.
Sounded a little different from the other old Mk 1's I had.


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

faracaster said:


> I did change to 6V6's in my second reissue and I loved it.


What did the 6V6s do to the sound and feel of the amp compared to the 6L6s?


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Lef T said:


> Thanks for the input.
> A so so loop wouldn't be a deal breaker for me.
> I'm not a high gain player,so could run my delay into the front.
> Does your RI head have reverb.
> ...


Yes, it does have Reverb
And indeed, I don't see them as often as the combos


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

Business said:


> Yes, it does have Reverb
> And indeed, I don't see them as often as the combos


Very Nice !
Looks minty.
I'd rock that with a matching Mesa 1x12 cab.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I did change to 6V6's in my second reissue and I loved it.
One of original Mk 1's I had was pre-pull boost, pull bright.

Sorry double post/two computers


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lef T said:


> I hear you and looked at them,but my heart is saying Mark l RI.
> The RI also has reverb.
> The Mark RI is 55 lbs.,but if I dropped a Neo in it,I'd be at 46 lbs.
> I'll tell you what.
> ...


Yes, I knew it was you. We use the same names on both forums. 

And of course, if I dropped a Neo in my LSS I'd be at 50 lbs, so spitting distance to the RI. I'm curious to hear what you think of the Neo. I sure like that Gold (a great match for the LSS), but I'm not completely closed-minded. I just haven't heard enough comparisons to pull the trigger on one. It's not like you can rent one to try out, AFAIK.


As for a race, I may be a little younger than you, but I'll still pass. I refer to the old joke about the old bull and the young one: "We can run down the hill and nail us a couple cows, or walk down the hill and nail 'em all." I like to walk.


----------

